# Campfire Green Beans



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

INGREDIENTS

2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 large sweet onion, diced 
1 clove garlic, chopped 
1/4 cup slivered almonds 
3 (14.5 ounce) cans French-style green beans, drained 
salt and pepper to taste 

DIRECTIONS

Heat a large skillet over medium-high heat. Pour in olive oil, then mix in onion, garlic, and almonds. Saute until onions are translucent, about 5 minutes. 
Stir in green beans and season with salt and pepper. Cover skillet with lid and cook for 3 minutes, stirring a few times so mixture doesn't burn. Transfer mixture to a shallow dish and place in refrigerator to cool. When cool, pack into a resealable bag. 

At campsite, heat a skillet over the fire or camp stove, dump in contents of bag, and cook just until heated through.


----------

